# Nexus 6 !!!!



## tommylicious (Dec 14, 2013)

Play Store says Tivo app not compatible with the powerhouse Nexus 6, but works on the Nexus 5. What gives? Same OS, better phone. How can I get them to kick this into gear?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Is two days too long to wait?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Is two days too long to wait?


Sure! I would complain loudly and tell them that you're a loyal Android customer.

(Mine, one of the first from AT&T, was promised in 10 days and came the 2nd day.... when I was phoneless.)


----------

